# Redfish leader



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

After seeing everyone's version of a tarpon leader, got me curious what you guys tie for reds


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I use the 15lb tapered Rio redfish leader to keep it grass free.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Something tapered down to 12#


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

I use Rio or Orvis leaders . 12-15 LB in the 9'. I only build my own in a pinch using Left's 50% rule.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been using the rio tapered redfish leaders as well. Sounds like that's the best way to keep it weed free in the lagoon


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Those tapered leaders are like $5 a pop. I just use a 2 or 3 tiered leader system for reds depending on how long I want the leader. Start with a 30, 20, then 15 or 12. I use blood knots, never had one break. If you tie them neatly and trim, you shouldn't have any problems with grass. 

The only leader I have ever broke on a lagoon red was a Rio tapered leader that broke instantly on a strip set. Broke at the knot


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have 2 variations depending on where I'm fishing but it's always a very simple leader.

If I'm fishing for bull reds in Louisiana it's a 30# hard mason butt section about 7' long (connect to the fly line as you choose) and then a loop-to-loop with a 20# flouro tippet of 2' or so.

In Texas it's a 20# hard mason butt section and 16# flouro tippet. Same basic length as above.

Hard mason/nylon is great- it will turn over pretty much anything you can cast and once you stretch it out it has very little memory and is almost impossible to get a wind knot in it.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I've never had any issues with the lefty kreh 50% leaders. If you use blood knots you can trim with nail clippers as close to the knot as possible it wont come untied and won't snag weeds other than that snotty slimy stuff that sits on the bottom.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use 33 to 30 then tippet of 20 or 12 or 6 depending what I am after. Blood knots

Tarpon maybe a little heavier for big fish


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been a big fan of the Bruce Chard system for about 2 years.  Turns over big heavy flies great.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc5TBHE7Q94


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I like that leader Bruce tied. I am going to get some Rio


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

With the Rio leaders I usually will test the perfection loop on the end of my pliers and retie if necessary. Never had one break on me at the tippet end. They are $5 bucks a pop but I usually get a long life out of them. I don't tie knots with my casting anymore, so the only time I am losing leader is when I change flies. If the leader gets too short I will tie a section of 15 lb fluro on the end via a closely trimmed blood knot.


----------



## jade70 (Apr 17, 2015)

he guys i'm new to this forum. I really like furled leaders for reds and most other species, with 3-5 feet of 10-12 pound tippet. they turn over better that tapered leaders in my opinion and they do not get kinks from sitting on guide for long periods. for bigger flies there is a bullwhip furled leader which really turns heavy stuff over.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

17lb mono.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

4' 40, 3' 30, 2' 20 flouro


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> 4' 40, 3' 30, 2' 20 flouro


i like this one but what line do you use

I am getting some Rio Alloy hard Saltwater tippet to tie up some so they will turn over the fly


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I use seaguar blue label, and uni to uni knots.


----------

